

Solving Maxwell's Equations to Improve Wifi Reception - ForHackernews
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2015/03/hack_your_wi_fi_in_an_android_app_electromagnetic_waves_finally_do_something.html

======
bluusteel
Sounds like a good project for a graduate level computational electromagnetics
course. The method used in this app is FDTD, which is pretty easy to
understand and implement compared to other methods for solving Maxwell's
equations numerically[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computational_electromagnetics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computational_electromagnetics)

------
jhallenworld
How is this different from NEC?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numerical_Electromagnetics_Code](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numerical_Electromagnetics_Code)

Well here you go:
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?arnumber=5...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?arnumber=598258)

